# Arabian gelding critique / Pedigree questioins



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't know a ton about conformation but I think he's cute! There's something about his legs that I'm not crazy about, though. I do hope he's got a better trim job in his hooves than he had in those pictures. What are you feeding him? Diet changes can help energy levels.


----------



## TheSeijun (Nov 12, 2013)

He's had a farrier out since then. We've been told to take it slow since they were reaaaally long when we got him.  She's taking back a little bit at a time. He's on an alfalfa/hay type stuff and a little bit of sweet feed/normal grain pellet.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

He looks like a lot of fun. I would start him out with the Clinton Anderson method. It really helps get them thinking instead of running off hot. Keep his mind VERY busy so he doesn't have time to think about all those boogers out there! Strategy Healthy Edge is a good pelleted feed that gives them energy without making them hot. I water down the pellets because mine have a tendency to choke.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I know when I got my guy on alfalfa it have him energy, so I'd keep that in mind. I'm not sure of the sweet feed though. Most people don't like sweet feeds but it works for a lot of horses. I'd love to see more pictures of him if you have any! I grew up riding an Arab and love them.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

TheSeijun said:


> He's on an alfalfa/hay type stuff and a little bit of sweet feed/normal grain pellet.


I'd get him off the alfalfa and sweet feed, for starters. Some horses, especially ones who have a tendency toward hotness, can get ramped up even more due to excess sugars and proteins.

If he were my horse he'd be getting as much good, grass mix hay as he'd eat, and I'd have him on a pelleted mixture that included no corn and very little alfalfa and molasses. Beet pulp is a great way to add weight without making them nutso.

The only horses I really recognize in his pedigree are The Minstrel, Thee Desperado, Ansata Shah Zaman, Robask and Comet. He looks to be a SE/Polish cross.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I put him up on allbreed for you- Nebulucent Arabian
He has quite a few different strains going on. He is officially Egyptian-sired. His dam is crabbet/babson/polish. Personally, I prefer his dam lines and they tend to be good using horses, not always pretty, or big but solid legs, and big boned, but that is just my personal experience. 

You need to get him out and experiencing life. I like to do a lot of desensitizing and making them deal with the stimulus far away (whether is is a bag or tarp on a stick- and not going away from the stimulus until they quiet) and then closer. But that is a whole different post and someone else can explain it better than I can.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I would NOT free jump or ride this horse with these feet.... poor tendons. 
If he's too hot he might need either fed differently or needs more outside time, preferably with buddies, to run off that energy. Or both. He will lose the spooky, the more he gets exposed to and the less sugar he's being fed. 
Now I'm off studying the pedigree...... oh, and, this forum needs to be kept updated with pictures... just to make that clear...


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

Subbing, I like him, would not jump him too high. Like everyone said, no excess sugars or proteins, and I second the clinton Anderson advice.


----------



## TheSeijun (Nov 12, 2013)

I'll try to post pictures of our progress. We have a lesson with my trainer today with calming ground work and a few trust exercises. We're going to work on him being "desensitized" to scary things.

And I'll talk to the barn owner about getting him off of alfalfa and sweet feed. That's good to know. 

I appreciate the help with everything guys. And thay jump was maybe 18". It was there to keep his mind busy and working, not thinking about the scary things around him, and he seemed to enjoy it. But it wasn't excessive and very low.


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

By high I mean more than 3'6 lol. I jump my little ol 14 hand Arab, just not high lol.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

He's a beauty! **Totally Jelly!**
I've never owned a grey but they have a tendency to develop skin cancer. Find out about this. You may need to turn him out at night during the summer to avoid this.


----------



## TheSeijun (Nov 12, 2013)

The melanomas I'm aware of since I've worked with a gray quarter horse before. I'm going to be the overly strict mom in the summer about this. (;


----------



## TheSeijun (Nov 12, 2013)

Here's a picture the first day I went to see him.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

He is very much his dam line via Comet - Hot, smart as whip, athletic, and pretty. Nary a Comet bred horse have I seen that didn't fall in line with that. I still regret selling my Comet bred mare.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

OK speaking from experience cut back on the alfalfa! and NO SWEET FEED. My mare gets about 2 flakes of Bermuda and half a flake to 1 flake of alfalfa a day. Any more and she turns into a nut job and I end up getting hurt on her when shes like that. I give her half a scoop of Strategy Healthy Edge in the winter to help keep weight on. I also like it because it wont make her hot and when shes hot she wont retain ANYTHING i try to teach her.

Think of Arabs as ADHD Children. They are fine if you don't load them up with too much energy and sugar.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I own a straight Egyptian half sister of this gelding by the same sire. She is pretty hot too but will follow you like a dog around the pasture and leave the herd at a run to do it.
That is a nice horse and good luck with him. My mare was abused before I bought her and I wonder if they came from the same place. I saw her after she was rescued. I bought her a year later. She looks exactly like her sire.
Good luck. Shalom


----------



## TheSeijun (Nov 12, 2013)

We've recently switched barns and changed his diet, and he's doing much better. We've started dressage work and some small baby cross rails.  he's started to muscle well and put on weight!


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

Cuteness!


----------



## EnduranceLover6 (Jul 4, 2012)

He looks fantastic!


----------



## shesocalifornia (Nov 24, 2013)

Awe he is adorable....I can tell you that it isn't going to be easy but the rewards will outweigh the work. Owning a arabian that is this sensitive will be challenging and you will grow to be a all around horse person. First arabian I purchased was a polish arabian out of racing lines. At two years of age I thought what did I get myself into! Some days it was like riding a stick of dynamite! I was never sure what was going to set him off! I stuck with him, he was smart and extremely loyal! I had never had a horse that could love a human as much as he did me! His huge heart soon over powered his fears and he came to trust me. He is a dream to ride and everyone looks at me envious. I tell them if you had only had seen him when he was two you would have changed your mind! I agree with everyone about clinton anderson and don't stop there! Study every trainer and use what works for you and your horse! Good luck and have fun! Remember if your horse doesn't respect not on the ground and listen to you don't even attempt to climb on his back until he does! Enjoy!


----------



## Monkey (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi TheSeijun! I tried to PM you but I apparently don't have enough posts on HF yet. I'm a long time "lurker," but I just joined today since I'll be bringing home my own horse soon! 

Anyway, are you trying to sell your grey Arab gelding? I was browsing Craigslist and came across a post using the exact same photos that you posted to a thread in the Conformation forum. Just wanted to let you know in case you're not actually trying to sell him and someone's trying to scam people with your photos...

 He's an adorable horse and if the ad really is yours, I would have been super interested in him, but I JUST rescued a different Arab from a kill pen. I'll be bringing him home after he finishes his QT.


----------

